# Corran Addison's done it again...



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

We received the first installment of Imagine Eco Surf Boards - Rapid Fire's.

If you have not heard of these, they are the new roto molded, down river SUP's, that cost $450. It's like cheating going down river. The edges do not catch on eddy lines, it is WICKED stable, and feels like you are standing on top of a whitewater kayak, instead of a surfboard when paddling down stream.
Here's the link to the first review. We've got more trip reports with this beast coming soon:
The Imagine SUP Rapid Fire SUP Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------

